# Boris



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Meet my rat Boris.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

oh, wait! The picture didn't show up!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

how do i upload a picture?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

if you're on photobucket just copy the IMG code and paste it here


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

There he is!


----------



## nakedsushi (Mar 6, 2008)

Aw he's a pretty color.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

He looks just like one of my previous rats, Max! Very cute!


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

LOLZ at the first pic XD


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

how sweet!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

He's absolutly beautiful, I love his coloring!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable!


----------

